# Cancelled RCI exchange still showing up in MDE - has this happened to anyone else?



## paxsarah (Feb 19, 2016)

Back in December, I confirmed an exchange into SSR for May. A week later, called the DVC line, got the confirmation number and updated the guest names, and added it to MDE.

In mid-January, another OGS hit for BWV for a different May week, so I called RCI to cancel the SSR exchange, got my trading power back (Wyndham points) and confirmed the BWV exchange. A week later, called the DVC line, updated the guests, got the confirmation number, added it to MDE.

Now, a month later, that SSR week is still showing as a reservation in MDE. However, the names have reverted back to just my husband's name (he always shows up as the primary owner on RCI exchanges, even though I handle all the details!) where it had previously shown all four of us. (SSR is showing as cancelled in RCI and the BWV exchange is showing as confirmed, just as they should. BWV is also fine in MDE.) Also, in the MDE app (but not the website), "Reserved by" for the SSR week is listed as RCI RCI, but for the BWV week shows as [husband's name].

Has this happened to anyone else? Will the systems eventually communicate and the cancelled week will disappear? Should I care?

(Also, I wasn't sure whether to put this in Exchanging or DVC, but since it's primarily about MDE, I thought DVC was a better bet. But I won't take it personally if it gets moved.)


----------



## blondietink (Feb 21, 2016)

Blame the horrible DVC website that they just can't seem to get right?


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe - or the back end that populates it, at least. But not being an owner, I don't have access to the DVC website -- this is all in MDE. And while I don't plan on showing up at the SSR front desk expecting to check in with our cancelled reservation, I do kind of wonder what's going on behind the scenes.


----------

